# Japan cosmetics haul



## geeko (May 21, 2007)

I went for a holiday to japan and these are what i bought


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (May 21, 2007)

What is that Jar thing in the second picture ..looks like blush in a pretty glass jar ? ..who makes it ..whats it called ..Looks so cute =) ..

NIce haul


----------



## geeko (May 21, 2007)

it's a blush in powder form. It's from a brand called Jill Stuart which is only available in Japan


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (May 21, 2007)

The jill stuart packaging is beautiful.... those lucky japaneese girls !


----------



## Juneplum (May 21, 2007)

wow! those look great! that jill stuart blush is gorgeous!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 22, 2007)

Great haul! Makes me want to go to japan :-D


----------



## melliquor (May 23, 2007)

that is so beautiful.  what are those 4 compacts with the mirrors?  is that blush or eyeshadow?  its all so lovely.


----------



## Empress (May 23, 2007)

Totally in love with the palette in the first corner picture, so shiny!!
How do you find the Jill Stuart brand?


----------



## geeko (May 23, 2007)

the 4 compacts with the mirrors are blush by this japanese brand called gransenbon. If u are a fan of shimmers, u will love these blushers.

I just tried the Jill Stuart e/s palette. It's good. It's shimmery but it doesn't compromise on the pigmentation of the eyeshadows. I found out about the Jill Stuart brand from another beauty forum. The girls were saying that this brand is exclusive to Japan and can be found in their major departmental stores such as Daimaru, Takashimaya.


----------



## maxipoodle1 (May 24, 2007)

I love the blushes and the little babysmall brush its soo cute!!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (May 24, 2007)

This Jill stuart stuff is so gourgeous ... found it on a site that ships to us .. http://www.bobodave.com/ anyone ever shopped fromt here ? 

http://www.jillstuart-beauty.com/menu.html japan site 

















I want it all !!! Such a great hauuuuul


----------



## shemainrainman (May 25, 2007)

The Jill Stuart blush is so pretty. 
is the jar glass or plastic?


----------



## soanxious (May 25, 2007)

awesome haul! that blush is beautiful!


----------



## triccc (May 25, 2007)

what is the purple compact?


----------



## geeko (May 27, 2007)

it comes in a plastic jar shaped as above. hths

the white color powder is a shimmery finishing powder which can be used as a face highlighter


----------



## n_c (May 27, 2007)

wow everything looks so pretty...me wants


----------



## Artemis (May 28, 2007)

The japanese make up is nice. I want to get some japanese foundation. Since all the foundations that I have make me mad. Nice haul!


----------

